# Did it again - James bike



## GrahamNR17 (1 Dec 2009)

Just won a James Comet bicycle on Fleabay for 26 quid. 21" standard bike with rod brakes and 26" wheels. Seems to have the chainguard missing (presumably it was a fully enclosed type). I was aware James made bicycles, but information on the web seems a bit scarce.

Did they at any point get swallowed up into Raleigh, as seems to be the fate of so many, or did they remain independent while James were still around?

Hopefully get the bike at the weekend.

Well, I needed an excuse to chuck stuff away in the garage to make space for another bike


----------



## Hilldodger (1 Dec 2009)

No, James didn't get taken over by Raleigh. However, your bike was probably one of the many 'badged' bikes made by another manufacturer. Currys, for instance, had all their bikes made by Hercules from around 1933 and they made bikes for other companies, too.


----------



## GrahamNR17 (1 Dec 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> No, James didn't get taken over by Raleigh. However, your bike was probably one of the many 'badged' bikes made by another manufacturer. Currys, for instance, had all their bikes made by Hercules from around 1933 and they made bikes for other companies, too.


Really useful information, thanks Hilldodger 

Today I found a 1958 James brochure featuring the bike, I now know the style of chainguard that's missing. Should be easy to find a suitable replacement.


----------



## Arch (3 Dec 2009)

Oh dear Graham, you're well and truly hooked. You do know, you're going to end up as the bicycle equivalent of the old lady living with 50 cats?

(I know, because I lived with someone like that for some years, and if I had a shed I expect I'd be just the same...)

You'll have to get over to Leicester some time to see Hilldodger's workplace.... Think Aladdin's Cave, mingled with supreme shed....


----------



## GrahamNR17 (3 Dec 2009)

Arch said:


> Oh dear Graham, you're well and truly hooked. You do know, you're going to end up as the bicycle equivalent of the old lady living with 50 cats?
> 
> (I know, because I lived with someone like that for some years, and if I had a shed I expect I'd be just the same...)
> 
> You'll have to get over to Leicester some time to see Hilldodger's workplace.... Think Aladdin's Cave, mingled with supreme shed....


Well yes, but at least I won't have fleas in my bed with fifty bikes - just chain oil 

Hilldodger really is the Messiah then?


----------



## Hilldodger (3 Dec 2009)

This is my place

http://www.velovision.co.uk/cgi-bin/show_comments.pl?storynum=932


----------



## Arch (3 Dec 2009)

GrahamNR17 said:


> Well yes, but at least I won't have fleas in my bed with fifty bikes - just chain oil
> 
> Hilldodger really is the Messiah then?



Well, he'd like to think so....

Seriously, if you're ever heading Leicester way, and get a chance to visit Cyclemagic, it's an experience. More pre-loved bikes than you'll see in most places... Promise to bring cake or beer or both, and Roger might give you the guided tour....

Their top floor storage area is a warning against the acquisition of too many old bikes....


----------



## Hilldodger (3 Dec 2009)

_Their top floor storage area is a warning against the acquisition of too many old bikes.... _

....and is going to have all new racking fitted next week. We're actually going to be chucking stuff out


----------



## GrahamNR17 (3 Dec 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> This is my place
> 
> http://www.velovision.co.uk/cgi-bin/show_comments.pl?storynum=932


WOW! 

One day... one day soon (at this rate) my garage/lounge/bedrooms shall look like that 

I'm really mighty impressed by your collection, really impressive No wonder you've built up such a knowledge about cycling history (fine blog, by the way, really enjoying it).


----------



## Hilldodger (3 Dec 2009)

GrahamNR17 said:


> WOW!
> 
> (fine blog, by the way, really enjoying it).



Cheers, I'll be uploading a load of stuff over christmas.


----------



## Arch (3 Dec 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> _Their top floor storage area is a warning against the acquisition of too many old bikes.... _
> 
> ....and is going to have all new racking fitted next week. We're actually going to be chucking stuff out



Good god!

I'll never forget that day Tom and I helped you move, and we started off stacking the bikes neatly against each other and ended up having to chuck them on top of each other....!


----------



## GrahamNR17 (5 Dec 2009)

For better or worse, here's James  Interesting that the rear mudguard mount (pic 5) is in the position usually found on Raleigh bikes, ie low down at the rear, rather than on top.


----------



## Arch (5 Dec 2009)

I say! needs a bit of TLC, but then you'll be able to say "Home, James!" and be carried in stately splendour....

Nice.


----------



## GrahamNR17 (5 Dec 2009)

Arch said:


> I say! needs a bit of TLC, but then you'll be able to say "Home, James!" and be carried in stately splendour....
> 
> Nice.


 I like that idea 

I reckon it should be a nice little project over the winter evenings, an hour or two each evening should have it ready in time for summer.  

But it's the last one. Very very definitely the last one 

...for now


----------



## Hilldodger (6 Dec 2009)

I've got a pair (well, probably several) of original style mudguards foir that and and chain guard too.....................


----------



## GrahamNR17 (6 Dec 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> I've got a pair (well, probably several) of original style mudguards foir that and and chain guard too.....................






 So, shall we have a white wedding or a low-key registry office 

Are they something like these?


----------



## Hilldodger (6 Dec 2009)

Yep. And a saddle bag like that, too

Waits for offers to flood in


----------



## GrahamNR17 (6 Dec 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> Yep. And a saddle bag like that, too
> 
> Waits for offers to flood in


So this is what it feels like to be held firmly by the gulags 

Ok, gimme a clue as to how much blood I'd need to part with (by PM if you prefer) to prize them from your vice-like grip (this is only my second project so I still have no real idea of value for bits). In the meantime I need to seriously consider whether this bike will be the donor frame for my other project or become yet another roadster in my suddenly-appearing-in-front-of-me-by-accident collection


----------



## GrahamNR17 (11 Dec 2009)

I've now finished completely stripping the bike down and I've created two piles of stuff; one pile of 'non-original/completely knackered', and a pile of 'good/restorable'.

The 'good/restorable' pile contains the frame, forks, one bottom bracket bearing cup, a handlebar grip and the fork bearing cups. The other pile is rather large 

I think this will become the donor frame for my pretend 30s sports bike


----------

